# Got my car window fixed!



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I posted awhile back about my windshield getting smashed and now $390 later I have a new one. Bobby's back window for the truck got fixed as well but his was only $35. Mine has a special curve to it which makes it way too expensive. I'm so happy now I get to drive my own car. Yay!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i was moving into the place i live now and i was getting a couch in the back of my ford ranger. it got stuck, so i pushed a little harder, then got unstuck and took out my back window.

yet to fix it....


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Glad you got your window fixed, that price seems kinda steep tho for a windshield. What kind of car is it? Insurance didnt cover it? I know in Florida if your windshield cracks or breaks its covered by insurance and I believe if has no effects on your insurance going up.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Geeze! Next time see if you can find a junk yard that sells car parts. When my dork of a boyfriend broke his driver side window, we were quoted $200 for just the window for a ford topaz. We started shopping around when one of the places suggested going to a local junkyard and pulling a window out of a car like ours and they would install it for $20. The cost for the window was $30 so $50 was all it cost to install a window even though it was going to cost $250+ Those car junkyards are wonderful for us broke folks. They have saved me well over $4000 in parts and labor over the past 2 years. (had a sensor go out on my 92' olds and no one could figure it out what it was. We had to replace all the sensors to find it (last sensor of course!) and thanks to my dad's labor and the junkyard parts we saved over $4000 on it.)

Glad it's fixed though!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

YAY! ...............


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Congrats! Broken windows are never fun.... My first car was a POS, the hood latch came loose & flew into my windshield thanks to a gust of wind. LoL luckily I was only going 45 on my way to work - which happened to be a vehicle repair/maintenance shop at the time.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

That's similar to what happened to me except it was my little brothers fault for leaving the hood unlatched after checking the oil. The hood flew up on the freeway at 60mph.

It was a little steep because of the curve of the windshield makes it more expensive. It's a 93 Saturn SL1 4 door. I was going to go to the junkyard but the closest one is so far away and they can't get there lazy buts up and see if there is a Saturn with a window out there. My car isn't covered for fixing because it's salvaged. So they told me when I got the insurance it was pointless to get full coverage or anything above liability because I can't prove it wasn't damaged before.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Gah... Mine was a 91 honda hatchy. No power steering, manual drive & somehow held the hood up in the midst.

I relate with you guys more now then I ever thought possible. Glad you're okay


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

OH i feel your pain...My motor went out in my drivers side window and it came up to a total of 800 dollars plus after parts and labor. I wasn't a happy camper..Then i had to get back breaks another 300 dollars and a couple days ago I got a new battery 100 more dollars..


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

That's a lot. I have to fix some other things(brakes,rotors,door panel,door handle,sunroof, and more.lol) and get my little brother to fix my hood and paint it, but luckily that's free because he's going to school for auto body repair.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Czar said:


> OH i feel your pain...My motor went out in my drivers side window and it came up to a total of 800 dollars plus after parts and labor. I wasn't a happy camper..Then i had to get back breaks another 300 dollars and a couple days ago I got a new battery 100 more dollars..


Damn what kind of car do you drive? Sounds like a DSM LOL


----------

